# Pen drive does not boot



## soumo27 (Jun 21, 2011)

I mounted an ISO of Ubuntu 11.04 on my pen drive via:-
Universal USB Installer. But during startup, I am getting no option to boot from the USB.
What can be the problem?

I have selected the "boot from removable devices" in the BIOS' Boot devices priority as the 3rd option...


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 21, 2011)

Man change the default HDD to the USB drive. Then set the HDD to boot first. Its a prob in ASUS MoBos. Hope that helps


----------



## Ricky (Jun 21, 2011)

Man.. are you sure USB drive is properly created , is it really bootable ?


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 21, 2011)

> Asus M2968AM-PLUS


 I have a similar mobo M2n68-am se2 and get a similar problem - changing boot option to usb doesn't work.
Thankfully there is a simple workaround, when you see the bios, press F8 OR F12 . You should see the boot option menu. Choose your pen drive from that list and it should boot .


----------

